# ????????



## lost and depressed (Aug 30, 2011)

cant sleep right, im exhausted but when i fall asleep i wake up panicking thinking i have to be out of my house and pack the truck again. i smoke cigarettes too much but at keast i keep but wont much longer because of lack of money. nothing makes sense anymore, the life i was trying for is dead and the not knowing and emotional abandonment is screwing me up more than i was already. maybe elective lobotomy?? i just cant get my head around my situation like i was able to in the past. keep having unfinished dreams where im talking to my wife, begging her to feel like we are worth it andjust like in real life when its her turn to talk i wake up. ha- even in my dreams she says nothing.


----------



## sprinter (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't know the story but depression can be debilitating. I suggest you find something to help with the stress. Run, bike, walk, do something. Find something to occupy your mind. As for her, you have to try to stop thinking about it and def. stop talking to her if you are. The dreams are normal. While I don't think you're clinically depressed, you could benefit from some temporary medical assistance. Try to avoid things that are potentially addictive. I'm on Welbutrin and it helps with the dreams, mostly. Talk to your doctor. It sounds like you have some anxiety too. I think some medication could help but limit it to the short term. Welbutrin is fine for daily use. Xanax can be highly addictive but effective for rough days. Klonopin can also help daily and is only potentially addictive. I say all of this because I think you need to have something to help take some of the physiological pains away so you can better focus.


----------



## lost and depressed (Aug 30, 2011)

thanks for the input but im completely anti pills i feel like it would just turn into another problem for me.


----------

